# A strip club question



## xakulax

Earlier today I was invited to go to a strip club with some friends and after thinking about it I declined when they asked me why I said going to a strip club is like going to a expensive restaurant and having food you cant eat dance around you looking for tips personally I prefer to eat my meals lol.



Why do guys go to strip clubs what's the appeal of this wallet milking types of establishments.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I stopped going to strip clubs before I got married because I didn't like wasting money , and still don't.

But I think strip clubs are designed to _strip_ your hard earned cash from your wallet.


----------



## Ikaika

No strip clubs for me, although I had a FWB who was a stripper. So I got the meal for free that other men paid to lust after. 

That was decades ago.


----------



## Machiavelli

Never been in a strip club, outside of business, although I knew some strippers and ex-strippers in my various professional capacities. We had some who were fans of the bands I played in and also physique training clients way back when. Oh, yeah, I also knew some who were laundering money. Strippers really like drugs, so they get into trouble a lot.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband and myself were very conservative minded in our younger years...he never went to one back then.. but his favorite flavor of porn was women dancing around a pole.. he rented some videos like that...

Then in Mid life I went to see the Chippendales.. shortly after...some friends asked us to go to the strip club with then...I thought ..."well it's HIS TURN"...and I get to go too!....it was a higher class club...... air dancing.. ..no touching or you'd be thrown out on you ear...

I wanted his honesty..., not just to pacify me -worrying how I might react when I asked what he thought afterwards........he enjoyed it ...and wouldn't mind going back... I enjoyed seeing the women dance myself... and how they did those bachelor parties on stage.. Oh was that funny watching what they did with the men.. dancing around him sitting in a chair, while one climbs the pole, then jumps on him... they take his belt off.. put a collar on him.. a couple strippers ride on his back, while one whips his butt... then he gets to watch her do a routine on that pole.. then it's HIS TURN.. I about died laughing.. Loved it!...

At that time, my sex drive was higher over his..(like WAY higher!)....so anything to turn him on & get him HOT ...was helping me out....those 1st 2 nights.. ... the novelty had it's effects on him... and I was IN heaven... but then it wore off.. pretty normal....

It was a little Wild Phase of ours.. we did it together.. like Mr & Mrs John Adams.. we had FUN....... I really didn't expect him to go there and not look and enjoy... we went back about 8 or 9 times over 2 yrs.. the most he spent on each trip...between $20 - $30... tops... We made a new friend, I got to sit and talk to these women about their lives.. it was an experience....We don't regret it at all...

We knew it would run it's course ...and it did..


----------



## GusPolinski

Mrs. John Adams said:


> My husband and i used to go...together....it was kind of like live porn for us...sexually stimulating...
> They had a dance floor for couples and we enjoyed dancing together and sitting at a table with drinks watching the girls dance.
> 
> I can only answer for us....I don't know why others go.


Second time this week I've said this...

Mr. Adams, you're one damn lucky man.


----------



## Ikaika

Machiavelli said:


> Never been in a strip club, outside of business, although I knew some strippers and ex-strippers in my various professional capacities. We had some who were fans of the bands I played in and also physique training clients way back when. Oh, yeah, I also knew some who were laundering money. Strippers really like drugs, so they get into trouble a lot.



And some do it as way to pay for college.


----------



## Machiavelli

drerio said:


> And some do it as way to pay for college.


You'd think I would have run into one of those somewhere along the line. The ones I knew were never in one town for more than six months and it was time to move on to a new place where they would be, uh, "fresh."


----------



## xakulax

drerio said:


> And some do it as way to pay for college.


Of course because we all know insert generic stripper name here is working hard for those student loans


----------



## Ikaika

Machiavelli said:


> You'd think I would have run into one of those somewhere along the line. The ones I knew were never in one town for more than six months and it was time to move on to a new place where they would be, uh, "fresh."



The one I knew, she did come over to smoke some of my weed, then, well... She is now a physical therapist.


----------



## Machiavelli

xakulax said:


> Of course because we all know insert generic stripper name here is working hard for those student loans


They were only pulling $100k+ back in 1992 dollars, so I can see how it might take them a long time repay those loans. My old GS-12 job back then was like $66K with locality and premium pay included.


----------



## Ikaika

xakulax said:


> Of course because we all know insert generic stripper name here is working hard for those student loans



Well strippers come in all types, at least the few I ran into. My friend was the only one enrolled in college, but they were far more diverse in who they were than many of the stereotypes.

Plus college tuition was not that much back in 1986. Most of the customers were tourist and military.


----------



## 6301

xakulax said:


> Earlier today I was invited to go to a strip club with some friends and after thinking about it I declined when they asked me why I said going to a strip club is like going to a expensive restaurant and having food you cant eat dance around you looking for tips personally I prefer to eat my meals lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do guys go to strip clubs what's the appeal of this wallet milking types of establishments.


 I agree. I've never been to a strip club. Now being 66 and sucking air through a hose ain't going to get me a lot of lap dances but then if if comes down to an erection that will do me no good or breathing...................well, truth be told, I'll taking the breathing. At least there's a chance that I'll wake up tomorrow and that would be nice.


----------



## unbelievable

When I was a young troop, I occasionally visited such venues. After I became a dad of two girls, the appeal of such places rapidly departed. I only see someone's daughter or mother up on the stage. Takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## sparkyjim

I was working with this guy once and he was going on and on about this strip club, and how he liked to go there, and how this one stripper really likes him, and her face lights up when she sees him, etc. etc.

I said, "Of course she likes you... you remind her of George Washington."

I suppose nowadays it's probably Abe Lincoln, but it really does not matter. A strip club is a money pit and the most successful ones are the ones who can pretend to be emotionally attached.

And the biggest suckers out there are the one's who believe that.


----------



## xakulax

sparkyjim said:


> A strip club is a money pit and the most successful ones are the ones who can *pretend to be emotionally attached*.
> 
> And the *biggest suckers out there are the one's who believe that*.



This part of your post is so true its sad to see so many guys dump piles and piles of cash on girls who probably wouldn't even remember there names if it wasn't for the invention of the post it note.



Hey Becky its me! oh hey you??? where's that damn post it note oh right oh hey Jim you're looking good today ready to give me more of your money


----------



## Machiavelli

xakulax said:


> Hey Becky its me! oh hey you??? where's that damn post it note oh right oh hey Jim you're looking good today ready to give me more of your money


Then there's me up on stage back in 1972 with my electric guitar and in the door comes Becky. "Hey, Machi, it's me! When are you gonna come see me dance?"


----------



## Ikaika

sparkyjim said:


> I was working with this guy once and he was going on and on about this strip club, and how he liked to go there, and how this one stripper really likes him, and her face lights up when she sees him, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I said, "Of course she likes you... you remind her of George Washington."
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose nowadays it's probably Abe Lincoln, but it really does not matter. A strip club is a money pit and the most successful ones are the ones who can pretend to be emotionally attached.
> 
> 
> 
> And the biggest suckers out there are the one's who believe that.



This part is true, that strippers learn to play it while remaining emotionally detached... A bit like most medical professionals I know but for a different service


----------



## sparkyjim

drerio said:


> This part is true, that strippers learn to play it while remaining emotionally detached... A bit like most medical professionals I know but for a different service


D*mn....that's cold...

And I don't mean the speculum... 


A bit of a diversion here, but my son broke his wrist several years ago. We were visited by every level of intern they had there, from a nurse practitioner right up through the ranks....

I think they stood outside the door in a line and waited for their turn. Finally the orthopedist came in and gave his assessment. I thought that if God had been available he would have come in the door next.

Anyway, we got a bill from every last one of them. I had insurance, so it wasn't on me, but it seemed like a shark feeding frenzy there at that hospital, so I know a little of what you are implying.

Getting back on track, it is a lot like this at a strip club. I have not been in years, but the strippers all made their rounds, and all of them wanted to take you to a VIP room, the better to separate you from your money.

The Bible says that only a fool harkens to the call of the wayward woman, and that when she has gotten his last dollar she throws him out... good wisdom, and it has been around for ages... Proverbs is a good read, even if you are not religious.


----------



## hookares

drerio said:


> This part is true, that strippers learn to play it while remaining emotionally detached... A bit like most medical professionals I know but for a different service


Probably most are able to detach. As mentioned before on a different thread I dated two different dancers and they made my time with them very enjoyable.
However, they both "timed out" after becoming too clingy so we parted ways, I hope, amicably.


----------



## RandomDude

Ey? Why pay to perv when you can do it for free nowadays? Just hop online and rub one off when you don't have a current squeeze


----------



## xakulax

RandomDude said:


> Ey? Why pay to perv when you can do it for free nowadays? Just hop online and rub one off when you don't have a current squeeze


:iagree:


Plus it's safe,free and you don't get that awkward/weird feeling having and an erection in room predominantly full of men


----------



## NobodySpecial

Mrs. John Adams said:


> My husband and i used to go...together....it was kind of like live porn for us...sexually stimulating...
> They had a dance floor for couples and we enjoyed dancing together and sitting at a table with drinks watching the girls dance.
> 
> I can only answer for us....I don't know why others go.


Except the dancers always want to explain that they are saving for law school or whatever, like we women are sitting there judging them. We did go once to one in another country where my husband bought me a lap dance. The dancer made some comment about, yah you guys are gonna make it. You have a very good attitude. I got a very good lap dance. She got a very good tip.


----------



## Shoto1984

And now.....on the mainstage....fellas give it up for....Roxyyyyyyy.....


----------



## RandomDude

NobodySpecial said:


> Except the dancers always want to explain that they are saving for law school or whatever





Mrs. John Adams said:


> She told me she was going to medical school...worked two days a week to make the money..had a little girl 3 years old named Mary.


:rofl:


----------



## CharlieParker

In college we occasionally would go to Montreal for the strip clubs, but only the Anglophone ones, somehow that was important. 

A former business colleague was a part owner of strip club off of the Reeperbahn. Going there was part of work and actually pretty classy. The smallest Euro note is a €5, or almost $7.00. So not slipping too many of those into G strings. What they do is sell in-house €1 notes. Think casino chips except they are like paper money. Except they are plastic, and reusable - GROSS! At least my colleague gave everyone about €100 in plastic notes, still gross.


----------



## Ikaika

NobodySpecial said:


> Except the dancers always want to explain that they are saving for law school or whatever, like we women are sitting there judging them. We did go once to one in another country where my husband bought me a lap dance. The dancer made some comment about, yah you guys are gonna make it. You have a very good attitude. I got a very good lap dance. She got a very good tip.


My sister's dorm roommate in college had a pager when pagers were not very common at all; we are talking early 80s. My sister eventually figured out what the deal was but never herself took part in using this scheme to pay her way through college. In that case the young lady eventually dropped out... I guess it was too much money up front compared to the delayed payout from trying to study and working almost every night.


----------



## Entropy3000

As a young sailor it was part of the game at that time. Going to strip clubs. Then on to being shore patrol in the hooker bars over seas.

I have said this a bunch of times but all I feel for strippers is pity. Working their way thru college. GMAFB. Now siting someone knew one or two like this does not mean that this is in reality typical at all. It is also a cover story many will use to make themselves more likeable. Whatever gets the money. And lets be honest, we are not talking about women who get topless and just get looked at. We are talking about lapdances that may or may not get guys off at the least. Depending on the club and location they may just be prostitutes. It varies.

So I avoid strip clubs whenever I reasonably can. I do not like stripper breasts for one. Sure I enjoy a naked woman as much as the next guy. But too many have dead eyes where all I see is a reflection of some single mom trying to feed her kid and / or pay her dealer. The life style will bring people down in most cases in a short time. 

So I will nurse some drinks and try to discourage them as they are wasting their time. I have no interest in them sitting on my lap nor paying a woman for her attention. I do not need to do that. I am not rude. I just think they need for their own good invest in someone who is going to pay them. I do see some real losers who may not get any attention from women otherwise. The strip club is not the place to up your game.

No I am less likely to get into any trouble in a strip club than just about any where else. I am more seduced by a decent looking intelligent woman who can actually hold a conversation. Someone who I am not paying money to to fake like they dig me.

I digress ... so for me personally no thank you. I only go when the group of colleagues I am with happen to pull into one. They know how I feel about it. 

Some of these guys will drop 500 or even 1000 in a night. UFB. No thank you.

I remember a couple of years ago, one O*ac*e guy dropped 25 K in SF and used his corporate card!!! LOL. He lost his job and the strip club sued.

Oh and the old, honey my friends bought me the lap dance is toally lame. Like a guy has no say in what he does. Hey, they paid for the BJ, I had to allow it. I let folks know up front if they pay for a lap dance for me I will just tell the stripper to keep the money and thank you but no thank you.


----------



## Entropy3000

This does remind me of this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDlTGhe3YoE


----------



## Caribbean Man

Mrs. John Adams said:


> *She told me she was going to medical school...worked two days a week to make the money..had a little girl 3 years old named Mary.
> I bought it hook line and sinker...I always gave her money. It really doesn't matter one way or the other. She was there to make a living...I would have adopted her if I could....lol*


LoL,

Is it me or all these girls seem to have the exact , same lines?

I live in the Caribbean , and even back in those times when i frequented the clubs on a Friday evening [ after work hangout], they all had the same story line.
They were doing it for the money to help them achieve some lofty goal. 
I think their manager probably gave them those lines.
I also bought it hook line and sinker.

But the difficult part for me was having to spend hundreds of dollars on drinks just to keep the prettiest girls at our table, and waking up Saturday morning with a headache an an empty pocket.

On a serious note,
I think most strippers do it for money to support their lifestyle of wild partying and drugs.
Sometimes there's an abusive, aspiring musician / entertainer / DJ boyfriend somewhere in the background , using drugs too, ans she's supporting his lifestyle.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Mrs. John Adams said:


> We never paid 100's of dollars for anything...the manager thought i was pretty and gave us a card to get our drinks half price We NEVER EVER got a lap dance...not our cup of tea.
> 
> We dressed up....drank for half price....tipped the girls $3....had a fun sexually stimulating evening...danced with each other ...went home and had great sex with each other.
> 
> At most we spent $50 for an entire evening of entertainment. We spend that going to the movies and buying popcorn and sodas.


Evening at a strip club costing lesser than $ 50.00 ?
Damn, you guys are lucky!


----------



## Caribbean Man

Mrs. John Adams said:


> You see...taking your wife can have many benefits...lol!!! We got in free too!


Careful now,

_" A real man knows that strip clubs hurt women.."_

Ok just kidding!

If my wife was so inclined , I might have probably taken her to one. 
Some years ago she and her sister went to a strip show featuring male strippers and they said it was disappointing .

Lol, I wonder what was their expectation?:rofl:


----------



## richie33

The group of guys I hung around with in my single days were not into strip clubs. I have been to a handful in my life and I am too cheap to have seen what so great about them.
I always felt a spouse should be more worried about their significant other going to a bar or a nightclub than a strip club.


----------



## samyeagar

My STBW and I have gone to a local strip club a few times. It is a lot of fun, and not too expensive, about $50 for the night. Going as a couple does have its perks in that regard.


----------



## samyeagar

Mrs. John Adams said:


> On occasion they would bring in a male stripper. I found it disappointing as well.* I will say..the way the ladies treated the male strippers seemed to be much more aggressive and rude than the way the men treated the female strippers*. I found the girl strippers more entertaining...and watching the guys watching the girls was a hoot!


And that is one of the biggest differences in men going to strip clubs vs women going. Unless the man is paying a bunch of money for the backroom privacy, there really isn't any touching or anything else allowed or he gets bounced. The women on the other hand, while the same rules may technically be there, they are not enforced and there is a whole bunch of touching, licking, rubbing, grinding in fact, it is almost implicitly encouraged...very different level and type of interaction...


----------



## xakulax

samyeagar said:


> And that is one of the biggest differences in men going to strip clubs vs women going. Unless the man is paying a bunch of money for the backroom privacy, there really isn't any touching or anything else allowed or he gets bounced. The women on the other hand, while the same rules may technically be there, they are not enforced and there is a whole bunch of touching, licking, rubbing, grinding in fact, it is almost implicitly encouraged...very different level and type of interaction...




I have notes that to there is a huge difference in attitude with male strippers compared to female strippers there was a video that was making the rounds online of a bachelorette party where things were getting way out of hand if I recall there were some major break up after it too.


----------



## samyeagar

xakulax said:


> I have notes that to there is a huge difference in attitude with male strippers compared to female strippers there was a video that was making the rounds online of a bachelorette party where things were getting way out of hand if I recall there were some major break up after it too.


My STBW knows no strippers for her bachelorette party. The group mentality tends to go down at those types of things, and then throw in alcohol...bad things waiting to happen.


----------



## Entropy3000

samyeagar said:


> And that is one of the biggest differences in men going to strip clubs vs women going. Unless the man is paying a bunch of money for the backroom privacy, there really isn't any touching or anything else allowed or he gets bounced. The women on the other hand, while the same rules may technically be there, they are not enforced and there is a whole bunch of touching, licking, rubbing, grinding in fact, it is almost implicitly encouraged...very different level and type of interaction...


The female strippers do not want sex with the men. It is about the money.

Many male strippers see the women as a perk of the job. Some like the ones with rings especially because they get off on the women desiring them versus the guy with a "real" job who is home watching the kids. So he wins. 

But the dynamic IS different in the whole thrill is really about touching and about the male strippers pushing the envelope with the ladies. Many ladies can act shy while the stripper throws them around, has simulated sex with them. I am talking about the tame stuff. He grabs her breasts, they kiss, she may fondle him. This is the happy birthday g rated verson. Guys think it is woemn looking at men. Ummm, no. Male strippers are an interactive entertainment.

Now staged pornos aside, it is the private shows that are really just male prostitution whether anyone gets penetrated or not. Women go way wild compared to men. And then just say. Trust her. Just a bit of fun. No emotional connection so it is just a laugh. UFB.

But this stuff varies dramatically.

Also, I hear from a LOT of women, that they are not interested in male strippers. They like female strippers. perhaps just catering to what they think men want to hear but I think many are be genuine.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Mrs. John Adams said:


> We never paid 100's of dollars for anything...the manager thought i was pretty and gave us a card to get our drinks half price We NEVER EVER got a lap dance...not our cup of tea.


 We got Free Parties... where we could invite like 15 people to get in for free.. and they give you free Pizza & fries on top of that!

This place encouraged marrieds to come through the door.... You could sign up online for these....and win them, they called us just about every time... some of the people we brought paid some big bucks... but we never did.... 

I did let my H get a lap dance.. each time..he took advantage of the BOGO's.. we're thrifty!! 

That 1st night...He *asked me* if he could go back & have a dance.....can't say I was expecting that...this is how that played down...

I purposely sat with my Gf a little away from him... I remember this beautiful dancer coming over talking to him...Her name was Emily...it was even her 1st night...and HIS 1st night there (unless she was pulling his leg- I guess you never know)... he looked so enthused /happy talking to her .... you got to remember my H is quiet.. on the shy side.. not one who is the life of the party .... then he comes towards me and asks me if he can get a lap dance.... .. I suddenly had these feelings wash over me ...like "







.... my husband wants to see another woman naked...and up close!!"...... 

I realized what it was..it was very stirring suddenly...I was feeling jealous!!.... I told him .. Yeah..GO.. why not....... but ya know what...it's kinda hard to describe for me.. because in our marriage... I never really felt this before, he is a Beta...so devoted to me (some might say too much)... I wanted him to have a great [email protected]#$ ...

I can't say I have ever felt that before.. .ya know...it was about TIME!! ..... it just made me want to claim him more for my own....which I did later that night...Oh yeah...and I told him so...

Even though he only had 3 hours to sleep from us getting home to his alarm going off for work..... he was IN RARE FORM.. and I was in heaven...OH what a NIGHT!!..... you know what I said to him.... "Damn, if this is what that places does to you...we can go back every week!".. (but like I said... the allure wore off after the 1st couple times going)... 

I realize women will think I am out of my mind..... If I thought he was going to fall in love or get obsessed with some stripper, I wouldn't have allowed this...it just wasn't a concern ...

IN this club, every man is allowed to bring his GF or wife back to watch.. (they have like 5 girls back there with a bouncer watching every move)........I allowed him that time to himself...... I did go back with a guy friend and watch his dance though.... A friend wanted to pay for me to get one.. Nahh.. not into women.... but I so enjoyed seeing them dance...some were amazing on that pole!...we all had our favorites...it was just exciting with the music, the special lighting....

Always fascinating looking around to the interactions....some of these younger men would have this wad of cash in their hands...like advertising.. and you'd see these women rally around them. 



> We dressed up....drank for half price....tipped the girls $3....had a fun sexually stimulating evening...danced with each other ...went home and had great sex with each other.


 Mine always got 1 beer...(even that was free) and I got a Pepsi.... I don't drink.


----------



## Entropy3000

samyeagar said:


> My STBW knows no strippers for her bachelorette party. The group mentality tends to go down at those types of things, and then throw in alcohol...bad things waiting to happen.


But they do not always get to make that decision. Someone assumes her fiance told her that. Then they get the strippers and they go with the flow.

Actually this whole last night of freedom is archaic. Today most people are already in a comitted relationship and probably live together. Maybe they even have kids and a home. Marriage becomes a next level commitment. But people are no longer single before they legally marry. 

If you need one more night of being single ... you are not ready to be married. Also some women have this image about men and somehow want to have the same freedoms. So in some cases the guy is playing poker or playing pool with the guys. Sans women. And his bride to be is out for a wild night. It happens in the reverse but that does not make either right. There is a code though. I am sure Vegas can be fun. But there is a reason for the motto. Just not a way to start this off. By cheating. So why not have little fidelity breaks more often?

That said I think Thunder From Down under stuff is fairly harmless. But of your sweetie is hangining out at the after party ... you have a problem.


----------



## Entropy3000

Caribbean Man said:


> LoL,
> 
> Is it me or all these girls seem to have the exact , same lines?
> 
> I live in the Caribbean , and even back in those times when i frequented the clubs on a Friday evening [ after work hangout], they all had the same story line.
> They were doing it for the money to help them achieve some lofty goal.
> I think their manager probably gave them those lines.
> I also bought it hook line and sinker.
> 
> But the difficult part for me was having to spend hundreds of dollars on drinks just to keep the prettiest girls at our table, and waking up Saturday morning with a headache an an empty pocket.
> 
> On a serious note,
> I think most strippers do it for money to support their lifestyle of wild partying and drugs.
> Sometimes there's an abusive, aspiring musician / entertainer / DJ boyfriend somewhere in the background , using drugs too, ans she's supporting his lifestyle.


This is most typical. Indeed there can be exceptions.


----------



## Entropy3000

sparkyjim said:


> I was working with this guy once and he was going on and on about this strip club, and how he liked to go there, and how this one stripper really likes him, and her face lights up when she sees him, etc. etc.
> 
> I said, "Of course she likes you... you remind her of George Washington."
> 
> I suppose nowadays it's probably Abe Lincoln, but it really does not matter. A strip club is a money pit and the most successful ones are the ones who can pretend to be emotionally attached.
> 
> And the biggest suckers out there are the one's who believe that.


I have an ex coworker who married a stripper. He was 40 when he married her. I believe she stopped doing this. Idunno.


----------



## Entropy3000

RandomDude said:


> Ey? Why pay to perv when you can do it for free nowadays? Just hop online and rub one off when you don't have a current squeeze


And this is a good point. If you want a real live woman, go find one who is not being paid to entertain you.

Probably why the stip clubs have had to evolve and offer more than just a show.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

​


samyeagar said:


> *And that is one of the biggest differences in men going to strip clubs vs women going. Unless the man is paying a bunch of money for the backroom privacy, there really isn't any touching or anything else allowed or he gets bounced.* *The women on the other hand, while the same rules may technically be there, they are not enforced and there is a whole bunch of touching, licking, rubbing, grinding in fact, it is almost implicitly encouraged...very different level and type of interaction.*..


I can not even express the difference.. I was SHOCKED when I went to see the Chippendales (it was a knock off group) but the women in the audience....they were clawing for these men, screaming, panting..when they walked out in the aisles......I never seen anything like it.. they wanted Picked up and rocked by the men.. I kept thinking... hmmm I wonder which ones will be going back stage later...

I said to my husband after going to this Strip Club the 1st time. ...how CALM men are in comparison to how women act. ...I felt more comfortable in the strip club atmosphere to be honest, I didn't act like those crazy women.. in fact my GF grabbed my hand and made me touch one of their chests.. I wanted to crawl under a rock..


----------



## Wolf1974

Can again only speak for myself but when I have gone it was always more about going out with the guys and having that social interaction. Didn't matter if it was a bachelor party or just getting together for some beer that was the main event... The fact that semi nude women were dancing around wasn't the point, well not the main point anyway. 

I have no desire and never have gone alone. I just wouldn't get the point of that I guess. But again just me. 

Ohh I guess I once took a female friend to a strip club. She was curious so I agreed to go with her. Was strange how much attention she actually got lol


----------



## Caribbean Man

Entropy3000 said:


> I have a ex coworker who married a stripper. He was 40 when he married her. I believe she stopped doing this. Idunno.


I also know that there's at least two male posters here on TAM who married strippers and they stopped.

They're still married to them.

Not something I would have risked doing, but there are exceptions to every generalization.


----------



## Entropy3000

We would go into Norfolk. Always included Clancy's.
A long time ago. Looks very tame by today's standards. The Commonwealth of Virginia has its own rules about things.

But we got to know the strippers. They would come on base to the NAS Oceana club. They always sat with us on breaks. Pissed the other off. :rofl: Just living the role.

Here is an up scale club -> Rhino 

All about VIP rooms. Now the pole work is freaking impressive. Give credit where credit is due.


----------



## xakulax

Entropy3000 said:


> Also, *I hear from a LOT of women, that they are not interested in male strippers*. They like female strippers. perhaps just catering to what they think men want to hear but I think many are be genuine.



I think the reason why many women think this way is due in part with the belief that many male strippers are ether bi sexual or homosexual the same thinking apples to female strippers as well so if your women you would probably be more turned on by a woman who is generally sexually attracted to you then a male who would rather be giving the husband a lap dance.



It's all about feeling genuinely desired


----------



## Caribbean Man

Entropy3000 said:


> Also, I hear from a LOT of women, that they are not interested in male strippers. They like female strippers. perhaps just catering to what they think men want to hear but I think many are be genuine.


I think I remember reading an article online some years ago about females who like going to strip clubs with their male counterparts.

All of them said they preferred to go see female strippers because of the amount of power and control they exert over their men in the audience.<---[ or something like that]

They said that the male strip clubs didn't give them the same feelings.


----------



## Entropy3000

Caribbean Man said:


> I also know that there's at least two male posters here on TAM who married strippers and they stopped.
> 
> They're still married to them.
> 
> Not something I would have risked doing, but there are exceptions to every generalization.


And this was my point. The guy had hung out in strip clubs for many years. Real geek though.


----------



## Entropy3000

Mrs. John Adams said:


> SA....the stories we could tell..huh? Lol
> Management encouraged couples to come...I think it brought in more single guys if there were "regular" ladies present. So they gave all kinds of free stuff to the married couple. The strippers would walk around trying to drum up private dance business...they would stop at our table and buy ME shots! Lol they did their best to get me to buy a lap dance..but I never did it. John wanted me to ...of course...lol
> 
> 
> There was also a store in the building that had dresses and shoes and toys and movies. I bought stuff from the store.
> 
> And you are right...after a while..the fun kind of wore off and we stopped going. But it kept Saturday nights pretty darn fun for a long time.
> 
> John loved it when I got all dressed up in sexy clothes to go. I know there are those that would disapprove. Hell...my daughter used to fix my hair and do my makeup for me before we went!
> 
> I think as long as you do it together or with the approval of your spouse..all is good. Just like watching porns together CM.
> 
> Strip clubs are not for everybody.


Women bring in men. Much better atmosphere with ladies in the audience ... attached or not.


----------



## Entropy3000

Caribbean Man said:


> I think I remember reading an article online some years ago about females who like going to strip clubs with their male counterparts.
> 
> All of them said they preferred to go see female strippers because of the amount of power and control they exert over their men in the audience.<---[ or something like that]
> 
> They said that the male strip clubs didn't give them the same feelings.


Another good point here. I know what you mean. Control is a good point. Male strippers do this big time. Part of the thrill for the ladies to be "taken" by another man. They are free of guilt because the guy was calling the shots and he was very quick about it.

I just can't get into the fantasy personally. It was fine when I was 20.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Entropy3000 said:


> We would go into Norfolk. Always included Clancy's.
> A long time ago. Looks very tame by today's standards. The Commonwealth of Virginia has its own rules about things.
> 
> But we got to know the strippers. They would come on base to the NAS Oceana club. They always sat with us on breaks. Pissed the other off. :rofl: Just living the role.
> 
> Here is an up scale club -> Rhino
> 
> All about VIP rooms. Now the pole work is freaking impressive. Give credit where credit is due.


The clubs we frequented were "_ Heartbreak_" and 
" _Club Copacabanna_."

A bit of history here, Heartbreak was probably the oldest strip oint around , because it was started in WWII , and most of it's patrons were US Navy servicemen who were stationed on bases down here.
Back in those times it was called " _Dirty Jim and the sizzle_", it wasn't really a strip club , but a bar with live entertainment and brothel.
Over the decades, it morphed into a strip club.
About 15 years ago, a mysterious fire razed the building to the ground and now a local branch of the_ Royal Bank Of Canada_ stands there.

Money, money, money.


----------



## Machiavelli

Entropy3000 said:


> This does remind me of this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDlTGhe3YoE


I'd forgotten how much I hate Phil Collins.


----------



## Entropy3000

xakulax said:


> I think the reason why many women think this way is due in part with the belief that many male strippers are ether bi sexual or homosexual the same thinking apples to female strippers as well so if your women you would probably be more turned on by a woman who is generally sexually attracted to you then a male who would rather be giving the husband a lap dance.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about feeling genuinely desired


I call BS on the gay part. These days I think there is a different dynamic. Probably this was true 20 years ago.

But gay or not, I think rubbing lotion on a guys naked chest, abs, butt and sometimes "groin" is crossing a line. Others may disagree. To each their own. What ever a couple agrees to is what matters.

My wife told me ... look but no touch. Fortunately this is my own boundary. I told her that my new team at that time was into going to these places. She told me I should go. Anyway i am careful with my body language to not make it quite so easy to sit on my lap.

At that upscale club the strippers will sit on mens laps in GF mode. The VIP rooms are where the lap ances occur. And whatever else you get for $500.


----------



## Machiavelli

SimplyAmorous said:


> in fact my GF grabbed my hand and made me touch one of their chests..


Women do that to me all the time, although they probably wouldn't if my wife wasn't the one grabbing their hands.


----------



## Machiavelli

Caribbean Man said:


> On a serious note,
> I think most strippers do it for money to support their lifestyle of wild partying and drugs.
> Sometimes there's an abusive, aspiring musician / entertainer / DJ boyfriend somewhere in the background , using drugs too, ans she's supporting his lifestyle.


It's not always the stripper supporting the BF financially. Strippers are great for laundering cash for dealers. Not as good as they used to be, since the $10K requirement triggering a currency transaction report has not been adjusted upward for inflation.

When .gov finally institutes "no cash" it will be interesting to see how the stripper industry adjusts itself. No pun intended.


----------



## xakulax

Machiavelli said:


> When .gov finally institutes "no cash" it will be interesting to see how the stripper industry adjusts itself. No pun intended.


Simple card swipers now where would they be placed well that is the question


----------



## Entropy3000

Machiavelli said:


> I'd forgotten how much I hate Phil Collins.


LOL.

I have seen him in concert. I enjoyed it. I forgot how much I liked Rebecca.


----------



## Machiavelli

xakulax said:


> Simple card swipers now where would they be placed well that is the question


That and prepaid Visa cards bought with cash, so mama doesn't see the tab.


----------



## Machiavelli

Entropy3000 said:


> LOL.
> 
> I have seen him in concert. I enjoyed it. I forgot how much I liked Rebecca.


Very hot back in the day. Didn't she end up with a musician?


----------



## Entropy3000

SimplyAmorous said:


> ​
> I can not even express the difference.. I was SHOCKED when I went to see the Chippendales (it was a knock off group) but the women in the audience....they were clawing for these men, screaming, panting..when they walked out in the aisles......I never seen anything like it.. they wanted Picked up and rocked by the men.. I kept thinking... hmmm I wonder which ones will be going back stage later...
> 
> I said to my husband after going to this Strip Club the 1st time. ...how CALM men are in comparison to how women act. ...I felt more comfortable in the strip club atmosphere to be honest, I didn't act like those crazy women.. in fact my GF grabbed my hand and made me touch one of their chests.. I wanted to crawl under a rock..


Women feed off each other. Yes, men will cave to peer pressure, but women in "packs' seem to feed the pack mentallity. I think it is a competition. For the attention. 

Also other women and the male strippers will put a woman's hands in places. The idea is that the woman wants to do this so someone else does it for them. Like they cannot control their own hands. For the most part I hink this is a welcome assistance.


----------



## xakulax

Machiavelli said:


> Very hot back in the day. Didn't she end up with a musician?



No she got engaged to singer Leonard Cohen for a min then they broke it off .


she is currently single and looking good at 54


----------



## Ikaika

It may be a matter of locale, but do strip clubs even exist much nowadays? I'm thinking of O'ahu where there were two major locales once strip clubs once lined streets along Ke'eaumoku street and Hotel street (China town) now there is a Walmart, Target, upscale restaurants and the like.


----------



## Entropy3000

Wolf1974 said:


> Can again only speak for myself but when I have gone it was always more about going out with the guys and having that social interaction. Didn't matter if it was a bachelor party or just getting together for some beer that was the main event... The fact that semi nude women were dancing around wasn't the point, well not the main point anyway.
> 
> I have no desire and never have gone alone. I just wouldn't get the point of that I guess. But again just me.
> 
> Ohh I guess I once took a female friend to a strip club. She was curious so I agreed to go with her. Was strange how much attention she actually got lol


Oh God!. Going to a strip club alone. Yeah. These are the guys that I see as losers or just creepy. Sure I am judging. Whatever. Kinda sad.


----------



## Entropy3000

drerio said:


> It may be a matter of locale, but do strip clubs even exist much nowadays? I'm thinking of O'ahu where there were two major locales once strip clubs once lined streets along Ke'eaumoku street and Hotel street (China town) now there is a Walmart, Target, upscale restaurants and the like.


DFW and Atlanta ... yes. Also male stip clubs. Of course Vegas.


----------



## Ikaika

Entropy3000 said:


> DFW and Atlanta ... yes. Also male stip clubs. Of course Vegas.



Are they on the rise in those areas? I ask, because here it is definitely on the decline. If I'm not mistaken there are very few left here.


----------



## xakulax

drerio said:


> It may be a matter of locale, but do strip clubs even exist much nowadays? I'm thinking of O'ahu where there were two major locales once strip clubs once lined streets along Ke'eaumoku street and Hotel street (China town) now there is a Walmart, Target, upscale restaurants and the like.



Try Tampa the strip club capital of america


----------



## Ikaika

xakulax said:


> Try Tampa the strip club capital of america



So I have heard. Our big problem here is human trafficking (prostitution).


----------



## Entropy3000

xakulax said:


> Simple card swipers now where would they be placed well that is the question


No sure what you are saying.

Folks never use a credit card. LOL.

But perhaps one could purchase gift cards to swipe.


----------



## xakulax

According to Google the Tampa has 20 night clubs, and the entire Tampa Bay area has 30.

Miami has 30 in the city and 50 in the Miami/Fort Lauderdale corridor. New York City has 45, not including Long Island or New Jersey. Las Vegas has 40 clubs.


----------



## Entropy3000

drerio said:


> Are they on the rise in those areas? I ask, because here it is definitely on the decline. If I'm not mistaken there are very few left here.


I don't know. The thing to remember is that the reason for people being in these very different places are also very different.

DFW and Atlanta are sports towns and have a lot of business going on. So the upscale clubs seem to thrive.

I suspect that the more average clubs are on the decline but just speculating. It feels like male strippers are still growing in popularity though. Total speculation.


----------



## Ikaika

xakulax said:


> According to Google the Tampa has 20 night clubs, and the entire Tampa Bay area has 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Miami has 30 in the city and 50 in the Miami/Fort Lauderdale corridor. New York City has 45, not including Long Island or New Jersey. Las Vegas has 40 clubs.



Interesting, and I thought here on the islands we were considered savage heathens


----------



## Entropy3000

Can't find an official ranking. Portland evidently has a bunch. Dallas is said to have more than Vegas as well.

I think in terms of DFW. Arlington is included there.


----------



## xakulax

Entropy3000 said:


> No sure what you are saying.
> 
> Folks never use a credit card. LOL.
> 
> But perhaps one could purchase gift cards to swipe.





My post was to a question about how would strip clubs operate in cashless society how does one tip with card ?


----------



## Ikaika

xakulax said:


> My post was to a question about how would strip clubs operate in cashless society how does one tip with card ?



An app, after all Starbucks has an app to pay and tip nowadays


----------



## Entropy3000

xakulax said:


> My post was to a question about how would strip clubs operate in cashless society how does one tip with card ?


Ah yes. How does one make it rain? How does one put the money in the gsting or the banana hammock?

I guess you could by some strip club money and use it.

But that limits impulse tipping and so on.

But the upscale clubs have atms. I understand your point now.


----------



## Ikaika

How about this as a concept, men bring their dirty laundry and empty stomachs to a club where they watch strippers do their laundry and cook them a hearty meaty meal only to turn away on occasion to see the game on the 90" screen.


----------



## Caribbean Man

xakulax said:


> My post was to a question about how would strip clubs operate in cashless society how does one tip with card ?


I think strip clubs would eventually die out.

Most of the clubs in my area simply morphed into exclusive sports bars and dance clubs during the late 90's.

I also think interactive internet porn , [ webcams and chatting] might probably be taking it's space.

Stripping and pole dancing is literally hard work on the legs. Those women do it for the money.

Webcamming guarantees direct money into their accounts without half the effort, and they don't have to work for a handler.
People have become less sociable and spend more time online.
I can easily see new growth in that part of the adult entertainment industry.


----------



## xakulax

drerio said:


> How about this as a concept, men bring their dirty laundry and empty stomachs to a club where they watch strippers do their laundry and cook them a hearty meaty meal only to turn away on occasion to see the game on the 90" screen.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## xakulax

Caribbean Man said:


> I think strip clubs would eventually die out.
> 
> Most of the clubs in my area simply morphed into exclusive sports bars and dance clubs during the late 90's.
> 
> I also think interactive internet porn , [ webcams and chatting] might probably be taking it's space.
> 
> Stripping and pole dancing is literally* hard work on the legs*. Those women do it for the money.
> 
> Webcamming guarantees direct money into their accounts without half the effort, and they don't have to work for a handler.
> People have become less sociable and spend more time online.
> I can easily see new growth in that part of the adult entertainment industry.





Its funny you mention that I just recently saw a cam show with a stripper and she was wearing a leg brace on stage


----------



## CuddleBug

xakulax said:


> Earlier today I was invited to go to a strip club with some friends and after thinking about it I declined when they asked me why I said going to a strip club is like going to a expensive restaurant and having food you cant eat dance around you looking for tips personally I prefer to eat my meals lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do guys go to strip clubs what's the appeal of this wallet milking types of establishments.



When I was single, I went to a few strip clubs for stagg's but I never felt comfortable in those places. I couldn't just stare at the strippers. To me, it felt wrong and I was uncomfortable. I remember one of them noticed I wasn't oogliing her, so she came over afterwards, chatted with us and we almost bought a calendar for cheap. Basically, she noticed I wasn't checking her out and came over to chat. I haven't been in a strip club or bar for that matter since. That was 15 or so years ago. Now everything I've learned and experienced to date, if I went to a strip club and some hot stripper wanted me afterwards, I would have a hard time saying no. So, I don't go to strip clubs. Now Mrs.CuddleBug wouldn't be too happy if I went to bars and strip clubs. She may say, its my life and do whatever I want, but that is a test and the real answer is, no bars or strip clubs, being tempting by hot women!!! When I think about it now, why go to a seedy bar / strip club, get all worked up, waste money on drinks and items they sell and then get no sex? Either I get crazy sex from a hot stripper afterwards or don't bother going, wasting cash, time, getting worked up and then just leave.


----------



## samyeagar

Entropy3000 said:


> *But they do not always get to make that decision. Someone assumes her fiance told her that. Then they get the strippers and they go with the flow.*
> 
> Actually this whole last night of freedom is archaic. Today most people are already in a comitted relationship and probably live together. Maybe they even have kids and a home. Marriage becomes a next level commitment. But people are no longer single before they legally marry.
> 
> If you need one more night of being single ... you are not ready to be married. Also some women have this image about men and somehow want to have the same freedoms. So in some cases the guy is playing poker or playing pool with the guys. Sans women. And his bride to be is out for a wild night. It happens in the reverse but that does not make either right. There is a code though. I am sure Vegas can be fun. But there is a reason for the motto. Just not a way to start this off. By cheating. So why not have little fidelity breaks more often?
> 
> That said I think Thunder From Down under stuff is fairly harmless. But of your sweetie is hangining out at the after party ... you have a problem.


My STBW have talked about just that, and she has made it clear to her friends that a stripper was out. She also knows that if one shows up, she should leave. Since she has made it clear before hand, her friends should respect her. If they do not, that is no reason for her to disrespect me just to go along with t so as not to make her friends mad.

An of course, there is the whole let's just not tell him and do it anyway...it always comes out, one way or another...picture posted on Facebook, someone drunk and running their mouth...it always comes out in the end.


----------



## ocotillo

xakulax said:


> Why do guys go to strip clubs what's the appeal of this wallet milking types of establishments.


I've never been to one. From what I've heard from other men, they sound like absolute money pits. From what I've heard from women, the ladies who work their generally have very low opinions of the patrons.


----------



## I Notice The Details

GusPolinski said:


> Second time this week I've said this...
> 
> Mr. Adams, you're one damn lucky man.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

xakulax said:


> *I think the reason why many women think this way is due in part with the belief that many male strippers are ether bi sexual or homosexual the same thinking apples to female strippers as well so if your women you would probably be more turned on by a woman who is generally sexually attracted to you then a male who would rather be giving the husband a lap dance.
> 
> It's all about feeling genuinely desired*


Not true for me... I enjoyed watching those guys dance...even if some were gay, it's just a fantasy anyway...I'd be more entertained watching men over any interaction or lap dance from a woman....I admire their moves, their seduction skills, how they handle the pole, their outfits... but women DO NOTHING for me...when I see 2 women in porn... I Fast Forward...







!!!

We seen our fair share of Lesbians there.. and we had some conversations with some of the strippers and a couple of them said they PREFER dancing for women....one of them was an admitted Lesbian.



Mrs. John Adams said:


> *SA....the stories we could tell..huh? Lol
> Management encouraged couples to come...I think it brought in more single guys if there were "regular" ladies present. So they gave all kinds of free stuff to the married couple.*


 We got this impression too, they treated us very good...



> *And you are right...after a while..the fun kind of wore off and we stopped going. But it kept Saturday nights pretty darn fun for a long time.*


 Going there and being in a Mosh Pit, surfing people over our heads at a Shinedown Concert have been the WILDEST things we have ever done in our lives... we're pretty laid back tame country more conservative minded folks... I look back on it as an experience.. meeting new people, getting to see an inside view of a world I have only see on TV or read about.. we got the hear the back story of many of these strippers due to a man we met there.. (more about him below)...



> *John loved it when I got all dressed up in sexy clothes to go. I know there are those that would disapprove. Hell...my daughter used to fix my hair and do my makeup for me before we went*!


 Our oldest son told us we are corrupt.. he explained to me he could handle many situations but if he went there, it would stir up too much.. If he ever gets married I would be so tempted to hog tie him and take him there for a Bachelor party.. but I think he'd want to kill me for doing that (so of course I wouldn't).... 



> *I think as long as you do it together or with the approval of your spouse..all is good. Just like watching porns together *CM.


My H told me he wouldn't even go if I was not with him...it wouldn't be the same... we've always enjoyed doing Whatever together.... a little Erotic entertainment is no different.... he went with me to see







too! 

We did have a little misunderstanding on the 2nd trip... I felt a little slighted by him.. we talked it out under the Gazebo the next day.. he was ready to never go again as he didn't want to do anything to hurt me, and it was ME who insisted ..."NO.. I want to go back!!"..... he didn't do anything wrong, I just wanted him to touch my leg, talk to me a little more...his feelings that night was..."he was taking it all in"... as he thought that might be the last time we went.. but he understood, he could have sat closer to me- with a little more interaction.. after that ...it was all GOOD...we laughed...it was FUN.....but after a while.. you just feel it ran it's course, ya know..... 



> *Strip clubs are not for everybody.*


I'd never suggest it for a couple who is struggling with any amount of trust issues! 



Entropy3000 said:


> *Oh God!. Going to a strip club alone. Yeah. These are the guys that I see as losers or just creepy. Sure I am judging. Whatever. Kinda sad*.


 We met a man like this.... I hate to call anyone a Loser... ya know.. he was in a sexless marriage.. ... Every weekend he was a fixture there...the strippers rallied around him, pampered him... He explained this as rawfully to us as one could..that they could give a damn about him...it's all his wallet...he wasn't a fool.. but he was lonely... He saw us as New...and he struck up a conversation early on...he introduced us to others there....very friendly-maybe a little too much but we listened....he wasn't even a drinker...had a good paying Job...seemed harmless.....he talked about his life/ his marriage....

It was very obvious he was trying to fill a void...he also talked about how he gets "massages"...he was a Swinger for a time ... 

We learned an awful lot about strippers through him..what goes on...some of their backgrounds (some difficult stories for sure)....he bought my H a Birthday dinner one night..it was the same night he learned his favorite was CANNED a week before.....you could cut the air with a knife...did we ever see a distraught man.. even though he talked up & down how he knows it's just a business transaction with these women.. he was so hurt that SHE didn't at least text him to tell him this.... that she was fired.... it was just a confirmation to him that yeah.. he was nothing to her...-even though he probably helped her pay for a couple cars...So yeah... it was very .. he was a lonely man.... Again.. we got to see another side to some people's lives.. 

He said to us one day , had he had what we had, he would have never stepped foot into a place like that.


----------



## Miss Taken

We've never been to strip clubs as a couple and probably never will. They do nothing for me male or female. I've been to one through my sister and another with a friend for a bachelorette party. He went to them when he was younger/just turned legal drinking age a lot but not since we met. 

My sister lived with a stripper for a while and it wasn't a good club either. Boy did she have some stories! I remember the roommate broke her arm and couldn't work so one day I came by and she was frantically calling her stripper friends trying to sell some of her old costumes for quick cash. 

That same night, we were all sitting around having some drinks and the stripper/roommate told me that she was the only one who suggested that they clean the pole between dances and before that they never did.


----------



## xakulax

Miss Taken said:


> We've never been to strip clubs as a couple and probably never will. They do nothing for me male or female. I've been to one through my sister and another with a friend for a bachelorette party. He went to them when he was younger/just turned legal drinking age a lot but not since we met.
> 
> My sister lived with a stripper for a while and it wasn't a good club either. Boy did she have some stories! I remember the roommate broke her arm and couldn't work so one day I came by and she was frantically calling her stripper friends trying to sell some of her old costumes for quick cash.
> 
> That same night, we were all sitting around having some drinks and the stripper/roommate told me that *she was the only one who suggested that they clean the pole between dances and before that they never did*.



ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## xakulax

Mrs. John Adams said:


> There were no poles at the clubs we live near.



Then what did they dance around :scratchhead:


----------



## Shoto1984

Miss Taken said:


> That same night, we were all sitting around having some drinks and the stripper/roommate told me that she was the only one who suggested that they clean the pole between dances and before that they never did.


I'm sorry.....are you suggesting that stripper whoo whoo is not the cleanest whoo whoo around?


----------



## Shoto1984

I've only known one stripper. She was a young, pretty blond who moved into the apartment building I was living in. I met her and her parents the day they moved her in. She had left FSU to go to a local community college. She never seemed to go to class and so I learned that she was doing phone sex stuff. We talked on and off and were acquaintances. A few years later I ran into her. She was bartending at a local strip club. Not long after that she was stripping at the same club. Not long after that I read in the paper that she was found shot to death with her boyfriend in his apartment in what the cops said was a drug deal gone bad. I could only think of the pretty little blond and her poor parents who I had met that day several years before.....


----------



## xakulax

Shoto1984 said:


> I've only known one stripper. She was a young, pretty blond who moved into the apartment building I was living in. I met her and her parents the day they moved her in. She had left FSU to go to a local community college. She never seemed to go to class and so I learned that she was doing phone sex stuff. We talked on and off and were acquaintances. A few years later I ran into her. She was bartending at a local strip club. Not long after that she was stripping at the same club. Not long after that I read in the paper that she was found shot to death with her boyfriend in his apartment in what the cops said was a drug deal gone bad. I could only think of the pretty little blond and her poor parents who I had met that day several years before.....




wow


----------



## I Notice The Details

Mrs. John Adams said:


> they just danced...no poles


My wife and I used to go to this ladies house for years (Jenny is her name) to get our haircuts. She had worked in a mall salon, and then started working out of her home. At one point, she showed my wife and I the pole in her carpeted garage. She explained that she was previously an exotic dancer and that her husband is the luckiest guy in the world. She even shows it off when she has neighborhood parties.

I thought it was bold and showed her confidence. My wife got very nervous just thinking about it, and she never went back to her for a haircut.


----------



## sparkyjim

I Notice The Details said:


> and she never went back to her for a haircut.


Tell the truth....

She never let *YOU* go back to get your hair cut...


----------



## ReformedHubby

All these stories are making me chuckle. Especially the lofty goal stories. Some strippers are still working on that four year degree twelve years later if you know what I mean. For whatever reason based on my experience the groups that spend the most money on strippers are rappers (wannabe rappers too), professional athletes, drug dealers, and believe it or not technology executives.

I wish I could say that my strip club days are behind me but unfortunately for what I do many deals are actually closed in strip clubs. My wife knows its just business. I know several execs that easily drop up to 50k to 100k a month in strip clubs. I have also seen more than one tech company owner lose it all because they fall in love with one. Many of these guys were "alpha" only by default because of the amount of money they earned. They weren't equipped to handle the game nor the sex that the strippers put on them. They thought it was real, poor saps.

One more thing. For the last freaking time there _*is*_ sex in the champagne room. Perhaps the reason I know this is because I have gone to the strip club with people who spend a lot more money than the average customer.


----------



## imtamnew

Being a miser has kept me on the straight and narrow for a long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparc101

I don't go often (maybe 1 in 3 to 5 years). When I have gone, I find it is hard to part with my money except for a couple of drinks. I have been with people who have found themselves spending 100's on private dances (I don't think they intended it that way).

I worked with a guy once who told me he enjoyed strip clubs because when he went, he enjoyed the girls but he also said it was fun because everyone had a smile. All the men were happy. He said that when you go to a bar/pub, you are more likely going to see many depressed people drinking. In some regard, I think he was correct....


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Miss Taken said:


> That same night, we were all sitting around having some drinks and the stripper/roommate told me that she was the only one who suggested that they clean the pole between dances and before that they never did.


 Speaking of sanitary poles... where we went (it was only that one place..so this is all we know)...we noticed a handful of them as they came out on stage... they included cleaning the pole in with their dance, before they tackled it.


----------



## Ikaika

ReformedHubby said:


> All these stories are making me chuckle. Especially the lofty goal stories. Some strippers are still working on that four year degree twelve years later if you know what I mean. For whatever reason based on my experience the groups that spend the most money on strippers are rappers (wannabe rappers too), professional athletes, drug dealers, and believe it or not technology executives.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say that my strip club days are behind me but unfortunately for what I do many deals are actually closed in strip clubs. My wife knows its just business. I know several execs that easily drop up to 50k to 100k a month in strip clubs. I have also seen more than one tech company owner lose it all because they fall in love with one. Many of these guys were "alpha" only by default because of the amount of money they earned. They weren't equipped to handle the game nor the sex that the strippers put on them. They thought it was real, poor saps.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing. For the last freaking time there _*is*_ sex in the champagne room. Perhaps the reason I know this is because I have gone to the strip club with people who spend a lot more money than the average customer.



I don't remember the state department that regulates these establishments. I remember some years ago a sting operation set up to to catch strippers knocking boots with patrons in some of the back rooms. Some of the inspectors were the ones getting caught and to my surprise, more that half of the establishments were owned by women. It was not the stereotype of the large mob looking cigar smoking male that I expected.


----------



## FormerSelf

My friends took me out to a strip club in SF when I turned twenty-one. I have to admit that it weirded me out...'cos my suspension of disbelief wouldn't kick in and I actually felt embarrassed for the girls even though they were making a lot of money.


----------

